# Blue Check Grizzle



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

These primaries look grizzle to me. But this bird is obviously a blue check. So is it a blue check or a grizzle? Dad is a red bar, mom is a blue check WF.

It's interesting because when it is in resting position and wings folded up, it looks like every other BC, but it is really hiding a pretty little surprise when its wings open up.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Kastle Loft said:


> These primaries look grizzle to me. But this bird is obviously a blue check. So is it a blue check or a grizzle? Dad is a red bar, mom is a blue check WF.
> 
> It's interesting because when it is in resting position and wings folded up, it looks like every other BC, but it is really hiding a pretty little surprise when its wings open up.


Id say Grizzle


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Not grizzle. Undergrizzle  Totally different.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool looking flights


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah its one of the best expressions of undergrizzle I have seen. sometimes it is hardly visible


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Hmm. Maybe I shouldn't have given it away today haha. Gave it to a new club member to fly. How unusual is this?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty common actually. I have quite a few undergrizzles in my flock. Very nice looking bird.

Jim


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

loonecho said:


> Pretty common actually. I have quite a few undergrizzles in my flock. Very nice looking bird.
> 
> Jim


Good to know. I hadn't seen it before in my loft. According to huntley's site, it may be tied to the pied gene which would make sense as the dam is white flight. The sire's dam is grizzle fwiw.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Undergrizzle is quite common although expressions like this in homers I don't see around much. Usually it shows itself as grizzling around the quils of the flights and nothing else.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Kastle Loft said:


> These primaries look grizzle to me. But this bird is obviously a blue check. So is it a blue check or a grizzle? Dad is a red bar, mom is a blue check WF.
> 
> It's interesting because when it is in resting position and wings folded up, it looks like every other BC, but it is really hiding a pretty little surprise when its wings open up.


*That is why it is called Undergrizzle, you don't see it until the wing is opened as the grizzle is hiding under the closed wing. This is a very good example. When I was racing years ago I had it in my Van Riels but not as nice as you have in your bird. * GEORGE


----------



## donhallnz (Apr 18, 2012)

I have always thought a bird that presents like this was a Bar expressing Sooty?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

This bird is clearly check and probably not sooty, though I agree that they look similar at a glance.

Sooty causes dark areas in the center of the feather, while check had the dark areas at the edges. On this bird there are a number of feathers that can be clearly identified as having the dark pattern areas on the edges.


----------



## donhallnz (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Rudolph, Learnt something there.
Regards Don


----------

